# Time Magazine- How kids sports became a $15 Billion industry



## Azzurri (Aug 24, 2017)

http://time.com/4913687/how-kids-sports-became-15-billion-industry/?xid=time-amp-fbshare


----------



## BananaKick (Aug 25, 2017)

Azzurri said:


> http://time.com/4913687/how-kids-sports-became-15-billion-industry/?xid=time-amp-fbshare


Who did TIME put on the cover?


----------



## allstarsoccer310 (Aug 25, 2017)

Thought it was a perfect representation of what is written about in the article myself lol


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 25, 2017)

Azzurri said:


> http://time.com/4913687/how-kids-sports-became-15-billion-industry/?xid=time-amp-fbshare


Interesting and informative article, especially the material about the industries that have recently been built around youth sports. I must admit I am very bothered by adolescents promoting themselves at such a young age through social media (twitter, instagram, etc), yet it obviously is supported by parents and accepted, as well as encouraged by our society.


----------



## BananaKick (Aug 25, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Interesting and informative article, especially the material about the industries that have recently been built around youth sports. I must admit I am very bothered by adolescents promoting themselves at such a young age through social media (twitter, instagram, etc), yet it obviously is supported by parents and accepted, as well as encouraged by our society.


I agree, When adolescents open themselves up on social media they unfortunetly receive unwanted negative comments by idiots. These comments are posted just to hurt the youth. Parents must filter carefully.


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Aug 25, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Interesting and informative article, especially the material about the industries that have recently been built around youth sports. I must admit I am very bothered by adolescents promoting themselves at such a young age through social media (twitter, instagram, etc), yet it obviously is supported by parents and accepted, as well as encouraged by our society.


This was a good article and also bit depressing to me.  Instagram, Snap Chap, and these You Tube media stars have also seemingly increased the pressure to be the BEST at all times.  So much for a 10 year old that still has so much growing to do.  I wish we can see what happens to these budding super stars--do they maintain a level of success or do they burn out?

And I' am one of those parents who have been sucked in and pay ridiculous amounts of money for extra training.  I figure as long as my DD loves doing these extra sessions, I will support it.  I do draw the line on the amount I will pay though--I've noticed the last couple of years, the price for privates has gone way up.  Use to be $40/hr and maybe $80/hr for a high end coach.  Now $100 to $150/hr is not unheard of but I digress....


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 25, 2017)

Calisoccer11 said:


> This was a good article and also bit depressing to me.  Instagram, Snap Chap, and these You Tube media stars have also seemingly increased the pressure to be the BEST at all times.  So much for a 10 year old that still has so much growing to do.  I wish we can see what happens to these budding super stars--do they maintain a level of success or do they burn out?
> 
> And I' am one of those parents who have been sucked in and pay ridiculous amounts of money for extra training.  I figure as long as my DD loves doing these extra sessions, I will support it.  I do draw the line on the amount I will pay though--I've noticed the last couple of years, the price for privates has gone way up.  Use to be $40/hr and maybe $80/hr for a high end coach.  Now $100 to $150/hr is not unheard of but I digress....


Good question on what happens to them as the pressure builds and they grow. And how much of the popularity they have artificially gained affect them when its gone? 
It's okay to provide that extra support as long as your child wants to do it and enjoys it. But you are right the cost continues to build and add up. However, if its for the right reasons its all good.


----------



## chargerfan (Aug 25, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Interesting and informative article, especially the material about the industries that have recently been built around youth sports. I must admit I am very bothered by adolescents promoting themselves at such a young age through social media (twitter, instagram, etc), yet it obviously is supported by parents and accepted, as well as encouraged by our society.


Some of these are not just supported by parents, but RUN by parents. This is a disturbing trend, in my opinion.


----------



## chargerfan (Aug 25, 2017)

BananaKick said:


> I agree, When adolescents open themselves up on social media they unfortunetly receive unwanted negative comments by idiots. These comments are posted just to hurt the youth. Parents must filter carefully.


There are also coaches and "trainers" that contact them for lessons since they look like easy targets.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 25, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> Some of these are not just supported by parents, but RUN by parents. This is a disturbing trend, in my opinion.


Yes, which then changes the reason why kids play sports.


----------



## mirage (Aug 25, 2017)

Clearly a 1st world issue....


----------



## tugs (Aug 25, 2017)

BananaKick said:


> Who did TIME put on the cover?


an '07 Surf player.  She's phenomenal...mini messi


----------



## chargerfan (Aug 25, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Yes, which then changes the reason why kids play sports.


Some of these girls (and their parents) follow the rule #nodaysoff, as if their children are professional athletes. I wonder the psychological and physical impact of this, and if parents find it worth it, especially since 99.9% of them will not make a career out of playing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2017)

mirage said:


> Clearly a 1st world issue....


Isn't that where we live?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 25, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> Some of these girls (and their parents) follow the rule #nodaysoff, as if their children are professional athletes. I wonder the psychological and physical impact of this, and if parents find it worth it, especially since 99.9% of them will not make a career out of playing.


The impact finds them later when these kids begin to make their own decisions. Some will pursue the game despite not becoming professionals and as you mentioned walk away because it became to much. Even the best youth academies take days off. So when a kid is pushed to an extreme and missing out on the rest of life its an injustice.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 25, 2017)

BananaKick said:


> Who did TIME put on the cover?


----------



## zebrafish (Aug 25, 2017)

_Melanie Barcenas, 9, practicing in her San Diego backyard, hopes to follow in the footsteps of the superstar Neymar. “He plays just like me,” she says. _

Wow. That sentence speaks volumes. "He plays just like _me_." 

Excuse me, didn't Neymar play that way, first?


----------



## chargerfan (Aug 25, 2017)

tugs said:


> an '07 Surf player.  She's phenomenal...mini messi


I have to wonder how happy Surf is with one of their players being featured in an article that critiques clubs like surf. If Surf signed off on this beforehand, talk about a mistake!


----------



## Azzurri (Aug 25, 2017)

Retail is in 'panic mode,' says Dick's Sporting Goods CEO
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/15/dicks-sporting-goods-says-retail-is-in-panic-mode-as-stocks-tumble.html

Dick's Sporting Goods is declaring a war on prices to defend its market share and protect its private-label brands, the retailer said on Tuesday.

"We are intentionally joining the battle, and we will aggressively be promoting our business to drive market share to our stores and online

Dick's has since launched a "best price guarantee," where it promises customers that if they find a lower price on a product, Dick's will match it.


----------



## Surf Zombie (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm reading this on a six hour car ride w/my U11 Daughter from Boston to Philly for a tournaments this weekend.


----------



## Azzurri (Aug 25, 2017)

Surf Zombie said:


> I'm reading this on a six hour car ride w/my U11 Daughter from Boston to Philly for a tournaments this weekend.


Brockton, MA ....Baby!


----------



## Azzurri (Aug 25, 2017)

Do you buy equipment on-line or in store, wish I knew how to work the polling funtion on this new site!


----------



## Surf Zombie (Aug 25, 2017)

Azzurri said:


> Brockton, MA ....Baby!


Was in Court in Brockton last week. Live in Scituate.


----------



## Azzurri (Aug 25, 2017)

Surf Zombie said:


> Was in Court in Brockton last week. Live in Scituate.


#1 reason to visit Brockton        Live in SF now.


----------



## Surfref (Aug 25, 2017)

Calisoccer11 said:


> ....  I do draw the line on the amount I will pay though--I've noticed the last couple of years, the price for privates has gone way up.  Use to be $40/hr and maybe $80/hr for a high end coach.  Now $100 to $150/hr is not unheard of but I digress....


What morons are paying over $100 for an hour of privates?  That is insane.  My DD does privates and charges per session $25 (one player of a military member or retired veteran) to $50 (2 non-military players) for an hour session. She normally ends up doing over 60 minutes. She currently has 9 players she is working with which nets her around $300 a week which is more than enough for a college student.  The other trainers she knows charge between $30 and $60, but do not have the military discount.


----------



## younothat (Aug 25, 2017)

Why do most kids need private lesson's for soccer anyway?   Golf, Tennis,  some others I can understand more since you can't just pickup a ball and play without others involved or acquire skills after a certain point.

I have meet very few kids who ask for privates lesson, most of the time its the parent's who has some image of what their kids should be or at a certain level driving this. 

I have personally meet, talked to or know professional players in multiple sports who never had privates or a trainer before going pro.

Talk about wasting $ and kids childhoods.   Don't over emphasis youth sports or there importance.  Being a well rounded individual with educational, job, people, and other skills is more important IMO.

"Seventy percent of children leave organized *sports* by the age 13, according to research by the National Alliance for *Sports*. ... Walmart would figure out a different business model but in *youth sports*, we seem to be very satisfied with a 70% *dropout rate*."

How to make your kid hate sports without really trying
http://www.cnn.com/2016/01/21/health/kids-youth-sports-parents/index.html

Why are kids walking away?

"One of the main reasons kids are walking away is because of injuries due to overuse, many of the people I interviewed for this story say. Every year, more than 3.5 million children under the age 14 need treatment for sports injuries, with nearly half of all sports injuries for middle and high school students caused by overuse, according to research".

Youth Sports are good but when its the school, coach, or parent driven rather than student driven then what's the point?
Cheerleaders Forced Into Painful Splits: Police Are Becoming Involved
https://www.yahoo.com/tv/cheerleaders-forced-painful-splits-police-043151647.html


----------



## watfly (Aug 25, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> I have to wonder how happy Surf is with one of their players being featured in an article that critiques clubs like surf. If Surf signed off on this beforehand, talk about a mistake!


 Happy enough to proudly post it on their Facebook page.


----------



## boomer (Aug 25, 2017)

watfly said:


> Happy enough to proudly post it on their Facebook page.


Wow


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 25, 2017)

ATRTDT said:


> What about the parents who have ZERO knowledge in a sport their kids have picked up?
> 
> You cant get better at hitting a baseball until someone teaches you how to swing a bat right. I would rather start off with a solid foundation with professional coaching then having to reinvent the wheel 5-6 years in a sport.
> 
> Anything in moderation is beneficial.



It's not just the 0 knowledge issue.  First, from my own experience with the Calsouth licensing is that unlike say Coever licensing, they don't put a focus, and don't believe the coaches should put a focus, on individual player's skills.  As I've written before, in my exam I put together an exercise to teach 9 year olds the fundamentals of crossing a ball...the instructor said the kids should be learning that outside the context of team training....team training is there primarily to get them to work their skill set together as a team and to learn through realistic situations under pressure.  So, if your child has deficiencies, under their system it's basically up to the parent, child, club academy and/or trainer (not the coach) to fix those individual deficiencies...the coach's primary concern should be the team.

So second, your kid has to work on that stuff outside of team practice....where do they do it....hopefully you're the type of parent that has a lot of time to work with them after work and a lighted field because there aren't a whole lot of free range kids out there that they can play with now days in pickup scrimmages.

Third, I coached my son in the GK slot but he's kind of reached the limit of my knowledge.  Fortunately, his GK coach at the club is really good and they have academy once a week, but I've noticed the coach picks up on a lot of little details that I don't (and I've gone through the basic Calsouth licensing, did a GK course in Italy, done the Coever goalkeeping course, watched the NCAA videos, and was a hs goalkeeper)....to correct those details at the level he's at now, DS needs someone who can pick up on those details.  And even then I'm wondering how long it will be (a few years maybe?) before I have to send him at least a few times to a GK academy because I've noticed our club's coach does things a little bit old school.

Fourth, in my experience you get what you pay for.  If you just need someone help your child practice but not look at those little details, they generally tend to charge less.  The fact that people are obsessed with licensing requirements (which have NOTHING to do with individual training) also helps inflate those (why train with a C when you can get an A!).  The goalkeeper licensing requirements in particular are stupid.....why do you need your B before you can get the GK license?


----------



## watfly (Aug 25, 2017)

boomer said:


> Wow


Think about it though,  Surf is selling a brand and their brand was just featured on the front page of Time.


----------



## LilStriker (Aug 25, 2017)

boomer said:


> Wow


Well, you can also look at it that Melanie, probably one of the best players in the country in her age group chooses to play for Surf...


----------



## chargerfan (Aug 25, 2017)

LilStriker said:


> Well, you can also look at it that Melanie, probably one of the best players in the country in her age group chooses to play for Surf...


One of the best 8 year olds? Let's give it a few years before calling her the next OM. Her parents putting the idea in her head that NEYMAR plays like HER isn't a good start.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 25, 2017)

Just watched a broadcast of Real Sports with Bryant Gumbel on HBO. It was season 23 episode 8 that aired om 8/22/17. It addresses travel sports and the businesses that thrive upon it.


----------



## Bluesclues (Aug 26, 2017)

Calisoccer11 said:


> This was a good article and also bit depressing to me.  Instagram, Snap Chap, and these You Tube media stars have also seemingly increased the pressure to be the BEST at all times.  So much for a 10 year old that still has so much growing to do.  I wish we can see what happens to these budding super stars--do they maintain a level of success or do they burn out?
> 
> And I' am one of those parents who have been sucked in and pay ridiculous amounts of money for extra training.  I figure as long as my DD loves doing these extra sessions, I will support it.  I do draw the line on the amount I will pay though--I've noticed the last couple of years, the price for privates has gone way up.  Use to be $40/hr and maybe $80/hr for a high end coach.  Now $100 to $150/hr is not unheard of but I digress....


If you got the money why not?  I've got the money and don't mind spending the extra $300-500 a week for privates.  We've also have paid for tutoring before and piano for my other children.  Nothing wrong with flexing my success and using the income on my children.  I see nothing wrong with spending money on my children.


----------



## Bluesclues (Aug 26, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> One of the best 8 year olds? Let's give it a few years before calling her the next OM. Her parents putting the idea in her head that NEYMAR plays like HER isn't a good start.


They must be some horrible parents for having their daughter on the cover.  Shame on them, their daughter having self confidence is also horrible parenting.   By the way I think you misread she's 9.   We've had the pleasure of playing against this girl multiple times and like other posters have said, she is phenomenal. Quite honestly she does do all the little tricks like Neymar.   If you talk to coaches around youth soccer in So Cal they will all tell you she's in the 1% tile.   Nice humble kid,  not a chest pounder.


----------



## LilStriker (Aug 27, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> One of the best 8 year olds? Let's give it a few years before calling her the next OM. Her parents putting the idea in her head that NEYMAR plays like HER isn't a good start.


I know this kid and she's a real humble, quiet kid, most likely an honest mistake in how she responded. Her skills are off the hook. This was a video someone made of her when she was 7. Who knows where she ends up but helluva lot of fun to watch right now.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Aug 27, 2017)

Isn't the crazy evolution of kid sports in line with many other things in society today?  If you think of how things were 10 - 20 years ago, applying for colleges or jobs was not nearly as competitive as it is today.  I didn't have friends hiring private consultants to help them with the college applications...but that sounds like the norm today.


----------



## Real Deal (Aug 27, 2017)

LilStriker said:


> I know this kid and she's a real humble, quiet kid, most likely an honest mistake in how she responded. Her skills are off the hook. This was a video someone made of her when she was 7. Who knows where she ends up but helluva lot of fun to watch right now.



I just saw a kid score 6 goals in an AYSO game and she was only 4!
Hope those parents were taping.


----------



## zebrafish (Aug 27, 2017)

Bluesclues said:


> If you got the money why not?  I've got the money and don't mind spending the extra $300-500 a week for privates.  We've also have paid for tutoring before and piano for my other children.  Nothing wrong with flexing my success and using the income on my children.  I see nothing wrong with spending money on my children.


Agreed. We all spend our disposable (adjective is so apropos)  income in different ways. 

$300-500/week x 50 weeks/yr (hopefully you give your kids Christmas/Thanksgiving week off!) = $15,000 - $25,000 per year for private soccer lessons

Is Messi giving your kid private lessons?!?


----------



## zebrafish (Aug 27, 2017)

Real Deal said:


> I just saw a kid score 6 goals in an AYSO game and she was only 4!
> Hope those parents were taping.


What is her topdrawer ranking????


----------



## Soccer43 (Aug 27, 2017)

wonder why she isn't going with the U16's to Germany coming up?  Relax everyone and wait and see how she grows and develops.    Lots can happen over the next 10 years.

Recently saw a younger that is playing up with one of the DA teams and although she has mad skills she was ineffective on the field because of her size.  I wondered what the point was of her playing with these older girls because it just seemed an exercise in trying to remain standing and holding onto the ball, not really about developing her soccer skills or acumen.


----------



## chargerfan (Aug 27, 2017)

Bluesclues said:


> If you got the money why not?  I've got the money and don't mind spending the extra $300-500 a week for privates.  We've also have paid for tutoring before and piano for my other children.  Nothing wrong with flexing my success and using the income on my children.  I see nothing wrong with spending money on my children.


$300-500 a week? Do you have 8 kids in soccer?


----------



## chargerfan (Aug 27, 2017)

Bluesclues said:


> They must be some horrible parents for having their daughter on the cover.  Shame on them, their daughter having self confidence is also horrible parenting.   By the way I think you misread she's 9.   We've had the pleasure of playing against this girl multiple times and like other posters have said, she is phenomenal. Quite honestly she does do all the little tricks like Neymar.   If you talk to coaches around youth soccer in So Cal they will all tell you she's in the 1% tile.   Nice humble kid,  not a chest pounder.


Where did I say they were horrible parents? I feel sorry for them. It sounds like they are making a lot of unnecessary sacrifices for their 9 year old to play. 

I don't believe one word of this. To put Neymar and a 9 year old in the same category is ridiculous. Is this what her coach told her parents to justify him spending his weekend driving golf carts at polo fields.


----------



## Bluesclues (Aug 27, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> $300-500 a week? Do you have 8 kids in soccer?


No but if I did, they would be well off.  My kids kids will be well off as well.  I'm proud of what I have accomplished in life and my family gets to enjoy everything as well.  I have no problem going above and beyond for my children.


----------



## Striker17 (Aug 27, 2017)

Soccer43 said:


> wonder why she isn't going with the U16's to Germany coming up?  Relax everyone and wait and see how she grows and develops.    Lots can happen over the next 10 years.
> 
> Recently saw a younger that is playing up with one of the DA teams and although she has mad skills she was ineffective on the field because of her size.  I wondered what the point was of her playing with these older girls because it just seemed an exercise in trying to remain standing and holding onto the ball, not really about developing her soccer skills or acumen.


With the exception of 2 05 it's all about parental ego.
All of it and sadly it's allowed.

As for this thread I am speechless. Speechless that a club would promote a clearly horrible article about the pitfalls of elite sports, speechless a unlittle parent whose first post was about quitting a team is lauding this, and speechless that the "proof" is a YouTube video that has replays. Not bashing any kids but basically this uh video, and whatever else is pretty much a solid representation of exactly what is wrong with youth sports. 
I agree it's not going away but some of us realize that academics are the golden key. Maybe when your DD gets older you can appreciate that. For the record I am not knocking your AT ALL or a child. I personally found the article to be mortifying and sadly so representative of a horrible change in culture that is clearly harming kids


----------



## Striker17 (Aug 27, 2017)

Bluesclues said:


> No but if I did, they would be well off.  My kids kids will be well off as well.  I'm proud of what I have accomplished in life and my family gets to enjoy everything as well.  I have no problem going above and beyond for my children.


If it's that much I hope it's The Bakers or Tad, or TOCA  .


----------



## Bluesclues (Aug 27, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> Where did I say they were horrible parents? I feel sorry for them. It sounds like they are making a lot of unnecessary sacrifices for their 9 year old to play.
> 
> I don't believe one word of this. To put Neymar and a 9 year old in the same category is ridiculous. Is this what her coach told her parents to justify him spending his weekend driving golf carts at polo fields.


Why would you feel sorry for them?  Makes no sense.  On a beautiful Sunday if you have nothing better to do then talk down on a 9yr old and her family,  something is not right.  From the sound of things maybe you don't love your children enough.   You should ask what the coach told them if it makes you feel better?  Is your little soccer player a bench player or advance soccer player?  Usually the bench players parents are the ones that have a hard time watching someone else have success while the other parents can relate and usually share the same thoughts.  Almost like two different groups of some sort. When one of my children was playing rec and scoring all the goals.  The parents of the other children not scoring any of the goals would have the most to say and usually it was always negative.  I'm just trying to comprehend why so much negativity and why this bothers you so much?  Is it because she plays for Surf?  Is it because your child was not on the cover? Is it because your child is not having success that you have to bash someone else?  Maybe your parents did not do enough for you?


----------



## Striker17 (Aug 27, 2017)

zebrafish said:


> Agreed. We all spend our disposable (adjective is so apropos)  income in different ways.
> 
> $300-500/week x 50 weeks/yr (hopefully you give your kids Christmas/Thanksgiving week off!) = $15,000 - $25,000 per year for private soccer lessons
> 
> Is Messi giving your kid private lessons?!?


You must have an older. Here is the latest scam:
Clubs saying that the girls just have privates logged and then it had to be the coaches within the club. 
100$ an hour.
Another super ethical thing is privates with the coach who will be coaching next years age group "to get ahead".
I don't blame the coaches these parents are suckers.


----------



## Striker17 (Aug 27, 2017)

Bluesclues said:


> Why would you feel sorry for them?  Makes no sense.  On a beautiful Sunday if you have nothing better to do then talk down on a 9yr old and her family,  something is not right.  From the sound of things maybe you don't love your children enough.   You should ask what the coach told them if it makes you feel better?  Is your little soccer player a bench player or advance soccer player?  Usually the bench players parents are the ones that have a hard time watching someone else have success while the other parents can relate and usually share the same thoughts.  Almost like two different groups of some sort. When one of my children was playing rec and scoring all the goals.  The parents of the other children not scoring any of the goals would have the most to say and usually it was always negative.  I'm just trying to comprehend why so much negativity and why this bothers you so much?  Is it because she plays for Surf?  Is it because your child was not on the cover? Is it because your child is not having success that you have to bash someone else?  Maybe your parents did not do enough for you?


Come on not nice. Don't make something emotional now you sound like a drama daddy. 
If you logically think working 12 hours a weekend and missing all family activities for a u9 is "normal" may I suggest "Positive Coaching Alliance" or reviewing any of the cited concerns in the actual time article?
The other poster raised valid points. Sad you can't see them.
I may add you do raise a valid point why do things bother older parents? Good question! 
For me this type of display is bothersome because a club is attempting to brush over this in an effort to market their brand. The article was not positive. 
I also feel as though the little parents 2005 and below are really marketing their kids. It's scary. I grew up in Florida and guess what I am used to it because of Disney but this new activity on Instagram and etc is in fact scary. It's permeating our culture.


----------



## zebrafish (Aug 27, 2017)

IMHO, this thread highlights some common misconceptions:

1) Spending money on your kid means you love them. More $$$ = more love. 

2) Your kid's success on the sports field makes you a better person

I grew up playing competitive tennis. You can spend more money doing this than soccer (but maybe not $300-500/wk unless you really try). You could tell the rich kids whose parents poured money into them chasing success. Often, they brought their coach with them. Boy, I loved kicking their a$$es. 

I'm not surprised at all that soccer clubs would promote-- even embrace-- this article and the exposure it brings.


----------



## chargerfan (Aug 27, 2017)

Bluesclues said:


> Why would you feel sorry for them?  Makes no sense.  On a beautiful Sunday if you have nothing better to do then talk down on a 9yr old and her family,  something is not right.  From the sound of things maybe you don't love your children enough.   You should ask what the coach told them if it makes you feel better?  Is your little soccer player a bench player or advance soccer player?  Usually the bench players parents are the ones that have a hard time watching someone else have success while the other parents can relate and usually share the same thoughts.  Almost like two different groups of some sort. When one of my children was playing rec and scoring all the goals.  The parents of the other children not scoring any of the goals would have the most to say and usually it was always negative.  I'm just trying to comprehend why so much negativity and why this bothers you so much?  Is it because she plays for Surf?  Is it because your child was not on the cover? Is it because your child is not having success that you have to bash someone else?  Maybe your parents did not do enough for you?


This is almost too ridiculous to reply to, but here you go:

I love my children enough to spend my weekend doing things with them, not collecting parking tickets all day to pay for an overpriced club. 

My daughter is, and has always been, a starter. I'm just not crazy enough, and neither is she, to compare her to Neymar, Pugh, etc. 

It's because we have been involved for the past 6 plus years in and around the top clubs and players that I can see this for what it is. I know salesman coaches who will say your child is a future nt player to keep the money rolling in, and parents insane enough to believe it. I have seen more than my share of parents and kids dedicating their life and income to chasing a dream that will most likely never happen. 

You're making a lot of assumptions just because I called out how dumb it is for a club to allow a player to be involved in an article like this. 

It sounds like you are the parent of a u8-9 player who thinks that the expensive privates and the high cost and promises  of surf will make your child the next big thing. Ive just been around the block enough to know better.


----------



## chargerfan (Aug 27, 2017)

zebrafish said:


> IMHO, this thread highlights some common misconceptions:
> 
> 1) Spending money on your kid means you love them. More $$$ = more love.
> 
> ...



If you don't spent $600 on overpriced private lessons for your 9 year old, you obviously hate them. Only rich people love their children, of course.


----------



## fantasyfutbol (Aug 27, 2017)

Striker17 critizing Surf?  That was super unexpected.  Can't you people see they have middle schoolers!!! They have been through it all.  Old hat, been there done that.  Perfect parents.  The fact that these people rush to criticize in no way reflects how they act on the sidelines and for sure has not rubbed off on their kids and made them unbearable as well.   Reminds me of a George Strait song.  Something about thinking you were a king on a mountain but turned out a fool on a hill. Or better yet, Taylor Swift...haters gonna hate..shake it off..something like that.


----------



## allstarsoccer310 (Aug 27, 2017)

Sorry to see all the trolls with fake aliases on this forum now and all of them from the same club too. Good discussion going on here until this guy came along. Blocked.


----------



## fantasyfutbol (Aug 27, 2017)

allstarsoccer310 said:


> Sorry to see all the trolls with fake aliases on this forum now and all of them from the same club too. Good discussion going on here until this guy came along. Blocked.


Fake aliases? So your legal name is allstarsoccer310?  Trolls? is that like people who criticize others online?  That surely does not define you or your blocked profile.


----------



## chargerfan (Aug 27, 2017)

fantasyfutbol said:


> Fake aliases? So your legal name is allstarsoccer310?  Trolls? is that like people who criticize others online?  That surely does not define you or your blocked profile.


I believe they are referencing coaches who pretend that they are not coaches that seem to pipe up whenever a certain club is mentioned


----------



## fantasyfutbol (Aug 27, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> I believe they are referencing coaches who pretend that they are not coaches that seem to pipe up whenever a certain club is mentioned


Some people support clubs and defend kids...some people crap on clubs and criticize children...What side of the spectrum are you on?


----------



## chargerfan (Aug 27, 2017)

fantasyfutbol said:


> Some people support clubs and defend kids...some people crap on clubs and criticize children...What side of the spectrum are you on?


You would make an excellent politician. Or soccer coach. Wait..:..


----------



## chargerfan (Aug 27, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> You would make an excellent politician. Or soccer coach. Wait..:..


Soccer coach? Am I right?

Also, I refuse to answer your false dilemma.


----------



## silverstreak (Aug 29, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> Some of these are not just supported by parents, but RUN by parents. This is a disturbing trend, in my opinion.



you ought to worry about your sorry ass Chargers having someone with any sense RUN them.........lol


----------



## silverstreak (Aug 29, 2017)

And as for anyone worrying about what this family does or what this kid says........SO WHAT.....thats their buisness..........work ethic, dedication, believing in something, having goals and dreams, sacrificing time and money, and most of all courage!!!!..............im sure all of you adults have been guilty of these qualities in college...your work places....or in some cases your marriages or relationships.  But with out putting forward your best and the best that you know how like these folks, I'm sure each of you knocking them have failed in one way or another! Be honest....and think if only you would have put more effort towards goals, got better grades, made different decisions,  worked harder,  been employee of the month, really knocked the socks off your spouse.  Im SURE ALL YOU have something you wish you could have done better in life, and Im sure this family is gonna leave it all on the table givin their situation in life to give their daughter a chance......Im doing the same for my kids, and if that is something your guys are gonna knock or talk trash on, then your and ASSHOLE and you can P.M. me and we can have a 1v1 training session for FREE on how to have some RESPECT..........


PEACE


----------



## Striker17 (Aug 30, 2017)

This.^
The only 1v1 session you need is with an English tutor and a Psychiatrist who specializes in Anger Management


----------



## RU4REAL (Aug 30, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> This.^
> The only 1v1 session you need is with an English tutor and a Psychiatrist who specializes in Anger Management


I doubt he takes your advice.  Jails are full of people who forgo great advice.


----------



## Fact (Aug 30, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> You must have an older. Here is the latest scam:
> Clubs saying that the girls just have privates logged and then it had to be the coaches within the club.
> 100$ an hour.
> Another super ethical thing is privates with the coach who will be coaching next years age group "to get ahead".
> I don't blame the coaches these parents are suckers.


Other than the $ amount, this is a very old scam.   Not new.  My favorite club has been doing this for years and promising college scholarships in return.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 1, 2017)

Soccer is cheap.  Plus they keep score so you know who wins a game.  Can never tell why one dance wins over another.

My daughter has been dancing for 9 years because she loves it.  No scholarship chances, probably won't dance in college.   Puts in 15 hours per week, plus competitions.  Cost is over $500 per month easy.   Still doing it in High School because she loves it.  Stays up until 1 am to finish homework because she danced 2 hours at High School on their team, then 3 hours at the studio.   Why, because she loves it.   Did I mention no scholarship chances.

The moral is keep your kid out of dance.  Just kidding, but I have been know to tell that to other parents on the soccer fields.   

I pay the money because my daughter loves it.   She is committed to it, she is balancing it with the rest of her life, she lives and breaths dance.   She is very good, but not great.   Do things for your kids because your kids want it.   Always make sure they continue to want whatever it is they spend all their time with.  Do it for the right reasons.


----------



## watfly (Sep 1, 2017)

socalkdg said:


> Soccer is cheap.  Plus they keep score so you know who wins a game.  Can never tell why one dance wins over another.
> 
> My daughter has been dancing for 9 years because she loves it.  No scholarship chances, probably won't dance in college.   Puts in 15 hours per week, plus competitions.  Cost is over $500 per month easy.   Still doing it in High School because she loves it.  Stays up until 1 am to finish homework because she danced 2 hours at High School on their team, then 3 hours at the studio.   Why, because she loves it.   Did I mention no scholarship chances.
> 
> ...


Exact same boat but my daughter is a year shy of high school.  I might add that the cost of a costume is insane, and I think she had 9 or so last year (For me ignorance is bliss when it comes to the cost of dance).  Unlike soccer there is zero room in competition for error whether group or solo dance.  Watching my son play soccer is way more relaxing than watching my daughter dance.

My daughter loves it.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 2, 2017)

socalkdg said:


> Soccer is cheap.  Plus they keep score so you know who wins a game.  Can never tell why one dance wins over another.
> 
> My daughter has been dancing for 9 years because she loves it.  No scholarship chances, probably won't dance in college.   Puts in 15 hours per week, plus competitions.  Cost is over $500 per month easy.   Still doing it in High School because she loves it.  Stays up until 1 am to finish homework because she danced 2 hours at High School on their team, then 3 hours at the studio.   Why, because she loves it.   Did I mention no scholarship chances.
> 
> ...


I love this post...I feel for you though!  I have been so very thankful my daughters like soccer because I would rather sit in the heat at Silverlakes than sit through multiple dances of unknown people all day long to see my child dance for 3.5 minutes.  In fact, I would rather take a beating and just get it over with.  LOL


----------



## Justafan (Sep 2, 2017)

socalkdg said:


> Do things for your kids because your kids want it.


What about my needs!?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 2, 2017)

Justafan said:


> What about my needs!?


Grab a 6 pack of COORS LIGHT and your all good.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Sep 2, 2017)

socalkdg said:


> Soccer is cheap.  Plus they keep score so you know who wins a game.  Can never tell why one dance wins over another.
> 
> My daughter has been dancing for 9 years because she loves it.  No scholarship chances, probably won't dance in college.   Puts in 15 hours per week, plus competitions.  Cost is over $500 per month easy.   Still doing it in High School because she loves it.  Stays up until 1 am to finish homework because she danced 2 hours at High School on their team, then 3 hours at the studio.   Why, because she loves it.   Did I mention no scholarship chances.
> 
> ...


Perfectly stated, except for "soccer is cheap"


----------



## Azzurri (Sep 5, 2017)

The business of youth sports: HBO Real Sports


----------

